# face shield



## clk230 (19 May 2011)

after reading about the latest tragedy , i thought it best i get a full face shield at the moment i wear safety glasses and my p2 dust mask .So my question is what do you all recommend ?


----------



## Tusses (19 May 2011)

are those air shield / filtered air masks any good from this safety point of view ?


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

One to look at 

I have the older version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkUNaXHY ... re=related

:wink:


----------



## gus3049 (19 May 2011)

For those with fewer resources or who don't create quite as much dust as some, the Trend AirAce is a good alternative. Its not too expensive and I can confirm that it deflects quite big lumps of walnut pretty effectively!! :shock: The visor is fairly clear and the dust filters seem to last well. You should have a decent extraction system as well if you can.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (19 May 2011)

I splashed out and got the airshield and I have got to say it is really good. People comment about the noise and the weight but I don't find either of them annoying. Having fresh air blowing on your face rather than the extra effort of breathing through a face mask is a no brainer.

My advice if you have the cash, get one you will not regret it.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2011)

Make sure any face shield is impact resistant to EN166:2002 1 3 B or better, any associated helmet/brow protection construction should be substantial by the very fact it has to support the face shield to this standard.


----------



## JonF (19 May 2011)

I also have an airshield and find it excellent. I'm quite sensitive to wood dust but have zero problems with the airshield. It is heavy but this can be helped by taking the time to adjust the headband properly and it is noisy but by folding the fabric mask sheath in front of your ears it can be reduced significantly. Besides, unless you have some cunning silencer on the lathe you'll be fairly used to noise.

JonF.


----------



## myturn (19 May 2011)

The Trend Airshield and JSP Power Cap are the two main contenders in powered respirators and are probably the most effective you will find for dust protection as well as face protection.

JSP video

Both can be used if your wear glasses. 

I have the JSP and am very happy with it. It is light and reasonably comfortable and although the fan is a little noisy it is not really noticeable when machinery, dust-extractor and air-cleaner are running as well.

The only significant difference between the Trend and JSP are that the Trend visor flips up whereas the JSP's is fixed.

The best thing is to try both if you can. I did and my first impression was that the JSP was more comfortable and better balanced but that is just a personal thing.


----------



## Jonzjob (20 May 2011)

I have the JSP too and am perfectly happy with it. I don't find it heavy or noisey and it is nice to wear it when the temp is up in the 30s.

Don't know what it's like if anything lets go, but it meets all of the requirements on safety. Mine is the one where you put the battery in yer back pocket which takes a fair amount of weight off the cap.

One thing I do find is that dust sticks to the visor and needs frequent wipe overs. Anyone know of and anti-static that will help?


----------



## colin macdiarmid (21 May 2011)

on a tight budget, has anybody any experience of one of these
http://www.coleparmer.co.uk/catalog/pro ... ku=8169012


----------



## chrisbaker42 (22 May 2011)

To put Jonzjob and anybody else's mind at rest, I had a 12" diameter x 4" thick chunk of ash fly off the lathe bounce of the airshield and disappear through the doorway without any damage to me or the mask. Quite scary though as this was the first time anything had come off the lathe.


----------



## Jonzjob (22 May 2011)

Cheers Chris, that's comforting to know, but I will try 'only' to take your word for it


----------



## chrisbaker42 (22 May 2011)

Funny thing but it was the first time it had ever happened to me and it was only a couple of weeks after getting the mask, it has happened twice since but only with smaller bits breaking from wood with cracks in it.


----------



## CHJ (22 May 2011)

Unless the specifications have changed from when I reviewed the two in 2008 (Trend As. Pro, JSP PowerCap IP) The big difference between the two was the filtration levels, the Trend unit filtration being to En12941:1999 TH 2 P (better) and the Power Cap being to En12941:1998 TH 1 P (SL).

Vital statistics: (2008)
PowerCap IP 570 gram
Battery pack 310 gram (8hr) charge OFF helmet (or still connected)*
Filters* En12941:1998 TH 1 P (SL) (£14)
Eye impact EN166:1995 1 3 B (repl. visor ~£23)
Humidity up to 75%
Noise not quoted but appears comparable with Trend
* Guide notes say no more than 16hrs charge for 8hr bat. Charger is intelligent unit with LED
indication when fully charged.

Trend Airshield pro. 920 gram (1115 gram total in use)
Battery pack 195 gram (8hr) charge in helmet, additional charging dock available.#
Filters* En12941:1999 TH 2 P (£20)
Eye impact EN166:2002 1 3 B (repl. O/lays ~£17.50 (10))
Humidity up to 95%
Noise 70db.
# Guide notes say 14 hrs charge for 8 hr battery, no indication of charge state.


Caution is needed when talking about Power Cap models, only the IP version has significant impact protection.


----------



## Lightweeder (25 May 2011)

I have the Airshield Pro to thank for my left eye. My flying object cracked the shield and I still have a lump over my eye, but without it, I hate to think :shock:


----------



## wallace (28 May 2011)

One thing I would recomend is if you have an incident with a decent piece of wood giveing your face shield a good wack is to replace the shield because once they've had a decent knock it will reduce its integrity for future knocks. Also I have the older airshield and dont really like it because its heavy noisy and uncomfortable. I wish I'd got the cap one.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (28 May 2011)

I have used an airshield pro at a demo a long time back and a chainsaw helmet for the rest of my work in the past.

re keeping a large work piece on the lathe. my personal preference is a 6 or 8 inch plate with the original holes drilled out to 15mm. I then use heavy duty bolts with aggressive threads to lock the piece to the plate.

It's even happened to me. a piece of oak 8in thick x 22in diameter on a faceplate mounted to a supernova 2 chuck. the piece slipped, bounced and hit me in the chest. I fell backwards into a solid wood wall and fainted 10 mins later. but it didn't bother me. the only thing that bothered me was a very nice piece of work damaged. a wedding present for mum. 

The air shield and JSP are great pieces of equipment and offer a full face protection. the feel of air circulating around your face is very soothing while spinning a dirty big piece of work. i've worked with one in the past at a demo.


----------

